# First time with two teils



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok so as some know ive got a white faced pied baby being weaned for me as we speak. And i currenlty have a lutino teil at home. Is there any tips or hints anyone has as to go about introducing them, I have a spare quarentine cage but its quite small. Eventully i want them to live together in this:









Thanks!


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

PS. MEGA excited!!!


----------



## john424 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would wait until the youngling is a little more mature, than move the "quarantine" cage next to your main one. The birds will familiarize, hopefully, and you may be able to add the new tiel without the old thinking he's being replaced and lashing out.

My cockatiel and budgie got along great using this.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

My lutino teil is only 6 months old or a little less. If that helps =) The new teil will be 8-12 weeks old.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Also another thing to do is rearrange the cage settings when you get ready to introduce the new tiel so the one you already have isn't used to the new set-up yet. This way she wont be super possessive of her cage, it'll be like a new cage for her.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Been 4 days!! Cant wait to get bub teil. 2 weeks is going to DRAG!!!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Good luck with your new tiel


----------



## Clawsworth (Nov 9, 2009)

This is what worked for me: I had two cages about the same size, and I quarantined Helix in one and then rearranged Nimbus's cage when Helix's quarantine was up. I placed right next to each other and let them meet on their own terms. They gradually started exploring each other's cages and I took down Nimbus's cage completely when they were both sleeping inside Helix's cage consistently. (Obviously, that cage was better for some reason. )

They get along well now and share their cage nicely.


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks guys. Been 5 days now. Hmph.....


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Almost half way there


----------



## Daharkaz Angel (Aug 31, 2010)

Turns out i have to wait another week to a week and a half. Little fella is not putting on weight and just not weaning well. =( Im sure he will come round.....


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

I hope he does well! I pray that he will be healthy enough to come home with you as soon as possible!


----------

